
Los Gatos, 1980 – What Is a Pyramid Party? - oblib
https://lgartbridge.wordpress.com/2012/10/19/los-gatos-1980-what-is-a-pyramid-party/
======
DrScump
As with any Ponzi scheme, real people lost real money -- a proverbial "tax on
the math-impaired".

I had friends who went to one, though as I had advised them, they merely
observed rather than participated. It was frighteningly cultish. Those who
started the groups tended to end up with the money, with the late arrivals
losing their shirts.

